# مكتبة رقمية مجانية



## د جمعة داود (24 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
مكتبة رقمية (تحتوي 404 ملف بحجم 3 جيجابايت حتي الان) تضم كتب وملفات تدريبية و رسائل اكاديمية في عدة تخصصات للجيوماتكس مثل نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد و المساحة و الخرائط والصور الجوية .... الخ

ويمكن تحميل اي ملف من المكتبة (مع الدعاء طبعا ! ) من الرابط:

ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط*ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„. - 4shared user page - 25,688 downloads

مع اطيب التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## khlio kolo (10 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## profdoc210 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك، وجعل كل هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------

